# Miley Cyrus' Mama nicht sauer wegen Vagina-Foto



## beachkini (11 Apr. 2012)

​
Es war DER Mega-Skandal schlechthin: Miley Cyrus (19) sorgte am Dienstag weltweit für Furore, als sie in einem schwarzen Minikleid ins Auto stieg, dabei jedoch die Beine ungalant spreizte und so den Blick auf etwas freigab, das von einem einstigen Teenie-Idol in der Öffentlichkeit definitiv nicht gezeigt werden sollte. Die Schauspielerin trug nämlich kein Höschen! Ihre Eltern scheinen aber nicht all zu sauer auf sie zu sein.

Denn nur einen Tag, nachdem die skandalösen Fotos die Runde machten, postete Miley dieses Bild von sich und ihrer Mama auf ihrer Twitterseite. Darauf sehen die zwei sehr glücklich aus, fast schon wie zwei richtige Busenfreundinnen, die einen schönen Plausch beim Kaffeetrinken halten. Unter das Foto schrieb die 19-Jährige: „Ich ❤ Tage mit meiner Mutter. Sie macht mich so glücklich.“ Von Streitigkeiten wegen der Unten-Ohne-Bilder keine Spur!

Mileys Freund Liam Hemsworth (22) soll dagegen richtig angewidert gewesen sein, dass die Fotografen überhaupt solche Bilder verbreiteten. Komisch nur, dass der ehemalige Hannah Montana-Star bei ihren Liebsten dagegen gut wegkam. 

Die Therapeutin von „Todays.com“, Dr. Gilda Carle, ist laut Hollywoodlife.com der Meinung: „Sie braucht Aufmerksamkeit. Sie weiß genau, dass das, was sie tut, in der Presse erscheinen wird. Dieses Verhalten deutet darauf hin, dass definitiv etwas nicht in Ordnung mit ihr ist.“

Für die Psychologin Dr. Carole Liebermann aus Beverly Hills kann es nur einen Grund für dieses Verhalten geben: „Sie hat es für die Fotografen gemacht, um eine Reaktion hervorzurufen. Außerdem könnte es sein, dass sie sauer war, weil sie das Gefühl hat, nicht genügend Aufmerksamkeit von Liam zu bekommen.“ Ihr Freund Liam Hemsworth (22) jettet momentan ja um die ganze Welt, um seinen Film Die Tribute von Panem zu promoten. (promiflash.de)

Die Bilder:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...-pilates-class-los-angeles-6-4-2012-x130.html


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> Mileys Freund Liam Hemsworth (22) soll dagegen richtig angewidert gewesen sein, dass die Fotografen überhaupt solche Bilder verbreiteten.



Wie naiv ist der Liam eigentlich? 

Das sind die Million $ -Shoots, wovon jeder Paparazzi träumt. 

Und da ihr's heute/gestern beinahe oben rum das passiert wäre, scheint sie das ganze nicht wirklich zu stören. Mich auch nicht 

P.S. Also Miley, hör auf zu jammern, wenn Paps dich verfolgen. Das ist deine Droge seit Jahren, kannst nicht mehr ohne


----------



## BlueLynne (12 Apr. 2012)

eben das ist nur eine Promo-Aktion und das Gejammere über die Paparazzi auch


----------



## Q (12 Apr. 2012)

auch diese Nachricht zeigt, dass doch alles geklappt hat  :thx:


----------



## krawutz (12 Apr. 2012)

Liam soll sich freuen - jetzt weiß auch er, wie sie in dieser Region aussieht.


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2012)

Man hat ja definitiv nicht besonders viel auf den Fotos gesehen


----------

